# Eheim 2215 and 2217. How to Turn off?



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Do I just Unplug it? or do i just turn the switch it has from the tubes that stop the water from coming out or will that cause an overflow issue? or should i turn off bopth switches which stop the intake and outtake so my filter still has water in it?

I need to do it so i can feed my P's my blood worms.. or does it really matter I was told it can agitate the water.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

You unplug it to turn it off. You turn the intake and/or outake valves when you disconnect the filter for maintenance.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Mattones said:


> Do I just Unplug it? or do i just turn the switch it has from the tubes that stop the water from coming out or will that cause an overflow issue? or should i turn off bopth switches which stop the intake and outtake so my filter still has water in it?
> 
> I need to do it so i can feed my P's my blood worms.. or does it really matter I was told it can agitate the water.


Just remember that the nitrifying bacteria in your Eheim need oxygen and the only way for them to get it is via water circulation. So it is advisable to cut the current only because of maintenance, not because of feeding.

Harry


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Does it matetr if i turn my filter off during feeding?

if it does should i just unplug it then or just switch the intake and outtake switch off?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Mattones said:


> Does it matetr if i turn my filter off during feeding?
> 
> if it does should i just unplug it then or just switch the intake and outtake switch off?


keep it on


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

if its for feeding keep it on . if your doing maintenance unplug it


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

pull out the plug.
I love my new Eheim 2217.









Hopefully my tank will be cycled within the next 1-2weeks.
Then come the P's!
wheeeee!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> pull out the plug.
> I love my new Eheim 2217.
> 
> 
> ...


My tank took forever to cycle..shh


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Mattones said:


> pull out the plug.
> I love my new Eheim 2217.:nod:
> 
> Hopefully my tank will be cycled within the next 1-2weeks.
> ...


My tank took forever to cycle..shh
[/quote]
Aw, come on.
DON'T SAY THAT!
yu just bummed my mood...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> pull out the plug.
> I love my new Eheim 2217.:nod:
> 
> Hopefully my tank will be cycled within the next 1-2weeks.
> ...


My tank took forever to cycle..shh
[/quote]
Aw, come on.
DON'T SAY THAT!
yu just bummed my mood...























[/quote]

I have 120G Tank. I did water changing a few times ehich prob screwed me up plus i have 15 tetras and 4 guppies. All the females were soon to give birth. Its been 4+ weeks for me. If it doesnt come add bigger fish then what I did if you do it the fish way.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Mattones said:


> pull out the plug.
> I love my new Eheim 2217.:nod:
> 
> Hopefully my tank will be cycled within the next 1-2weeks.
> ...


My tank took forever to cycle..shh
[/quote]
Aw, come on.
DON'T SAY THAT!
yu just bummed my mood...























[/quote]

I have 120G Tank. I did water changing a few times ehich prob screwed me up plus i have 15 tetras and 4 guppies. All the females were soon to give birth. Its been 4+ weeks for me. If it doesnt come add bigger fish then what I did if you do it the fish way.
[/quote]
I got 30 large feeders (2-3") in my 75g atm. feed them plenty times a day. also even added this big al's bactiria-grower-elper-thingie-in-a-bottle.
CYCLING HAS STARTED TODAY!









PS: sorry about highjacking your thread.


----------

